# Sony launches FE 100-400/4.5-5.6 GM OSS lens



## AvTvM (Apr 20, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/3259521271/sony-announces-fe-100-400mm-f4-5-5-6-gm-oss-lens







should go nicely with A9. Will be interesting to see how it compares to Canon EF 100-400 II ... whether 2500 pricetag is justified in any way or not.


----------



## Jopa (Apr 20, 2017)

And the question is: will it blend split in half as the rest of e-mount white lenses?


----------

